# Green spotted puffer



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Im turning my 30 gal into a brackish tank

30 gal is ok size for a gsp right?

and what saltinity should i have? btw, just bought a hydrometer, put sea salt + water in it and it didnt read it

im gonna use instant ocean or w/e its called for the salt in tank

and any tank mates ?

how big do they big?


also i have 3 bumblebee gobies, can i put them in there?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

They do well anywhere from 1.011 to full marine. You will have to bring the level up slowly. As far as tank mates it all depends on the puffer. If you have full marine I had luck keeping damsels with them just fine, or marine puffers like the valentini puffer.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello, "yournamehere"! I've had my GSP for a few years now he has grown quite a bit from his little 2 inch size when I purchased him.










He was started off in a 10 gallon freshwater until I started slowly acclimating the water with more salt and purchased a 72 gallon. 










I would recommend that you have 30 gallons per GSP and I'm not sure how safe your bumblebee gobies are going to be unless you have many hiding spots. I had put a couple of live minnows in there just for feeders and he shredded them as well as some mollies. An awesome website to reference: http://www.greenspottedpuffer.net/ I also enjoyed reading this article: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_1/cav1i1/green_spotted_puppies.htm

Our GSP is now 6 inches long and resides in the 72 with a snowflake eel and a couple of damselfish the eel actually kills more creatures in the tank versus the GSP. Taking care of our GSP can be pretty pricey, the salt isn't cheap and he feeds on cocktail shrimp, crayfish, and the occasional snail. The beak will keep growing like gerbils teeth so it needs something hard to munch on like the snails otherwise you may need to trim it yourself.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

shrimp, bloodworms, brine shrimp, crayfish, crab, squid, snails, earthworms (small), my gsp loves em all. The crayfish, crab (whole thing, not just meat) and snails at least once a week minimum, help with their beak.


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm curious. How you would trim the beak yourself?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

jexeneryan said:


> I'm curious. How you would trim the beak yourself?


You use clove oil to kinda anesthetize them and then... clip it.


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for that answer. =]


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was just at a HUGE fish store and they had some gsp's that were about 5 inches a piece that were full marine. and avoid the bumble bee gobys as they will quickly become food tank mates for a tank that size is only a knight goby they top at about 3-4 inches but if you decided to get a larger tank you can have spotted gobys archer fish monos scats and archers check out my photo album of my brackish tank in the next month i am moving them into a 150 or 180 semi terrestrial mudskipper tank with a water fall i am very very excited!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and btw does anyone know what you do if a green spotted puffer wont eat snails we have a couple at work that wont eat them aside from clipping their beak is there other foods that will keep them short


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Unshelled shrimp, crayfish, clams, fiddler crabs, etc.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

petlovingfreak said:


> Unshelled shrimp, crayfish, clams, fiddler crabs, etc.


ill have to do some research into it and find out whats gonna be the best.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

right now i have 6 gsp's in a 30 gal. full marine and they seem to be just fine. they are pretty hardy fish so i wouldnt worry about over doseing. I use instant ocean, i would prolly try adding a few teaspoons every 4 to 6 hours make sure you mix it in a cup with tank water then disperse it in the filter. they do have teeth which will grow, just keep a good supply of good crunky food, they enjoy shrimp which you can buy at the deli section of a grocery store. mine really like earth worms fro ma bait shop, freeze dried krill, hard sinking shrimp pellets. meal worms are also good for the teeth. if you over feed you will notice their bellies look very bloated. good hiding places and food they can chase around(like freeze dried krill dropped by the filter) will help aid boredem. i noticed they will pace up and down the glass for long periods of time if they are bored. they are really smart for being a fish. they are big at producing ammonia so make sure you have ammo chips or ammo lock or anything similar. water changes with a gravel vacuum are also a must. they get to be 4-6 inches i suppose, just be careful with dangling your fingers one of mine thought it was food. it just nippled slightly didnt hurt. they can also be really tame and you can pick them straight out of the water with out a net


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

rewindthelies said:


> right now i have 6 gsp's in a 30 gal. full marine and they seem to be just fine. they are pretty hardy fish so i wouldnt worry about over doseing. I use instant ocean, i would prolly try adding a few teaspoons every 4 to 6 hours make sure you mix it in a cup with tank water then disperse it in the filter. they do have teeth which will grow, just keep a good supply of good crunky food, they enjoy shrimp which you can buy at the deli section of a grocery store. mine really like earth worms fro ma bait shop, freeze dried krill, hard sinking shrimp pellets. meal worms are also good for the teeth. if you over feed you will notice their bellies look very bloated. good hiding places and food they can chase around(like freeze dried krill dropped by the filter) will help aid boredem. i noticed they will pace up and down the glass for long periods of time if they are bored. they are really smart for being a fish. they are big at producing ammonia so make sure you have ammo chips or ammo lock or anything similar. water changes with a gravel vacuum are also a must. they get to be 4-6 inches i suppose, just be careful with dangling your fingers one of mine thought it was food. it just nippled slightly didnt hurt. they can also be really tame and you can pick them straight out of the water with out a net


:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair: :withstup:


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> :chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair: :withstup:


can i ask what that is all about?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The taking them out of the water in your hands thing. Please don't do that. Puffers often get air inside them and then can't get rid of it. Besides, it's also not such a good idea to handle any fish that way as it removes the slime coat and can lead to serious problems.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

oh well poop im sorry, the lady that gave mine to did that so i wasnt sure, i know you shouldnt feed them at the surface as they ingest air as well but thank you for the heads up


----------

